# Remains Of Newfounland Regiment Soldier Idetified After 103 Years



## kkwd (1 Dec 2020)

Private John Lambert has been identified as the soldier whose remains were found in Belgium in 2016. I have included his service documents from The Rooms archive in St. John's. 
A curious point in the documents is on page 15 where vaccinations are recorded. It lists him as vaccinated on September 15th, a month after his death. But the entry is not initialed. They didn't even declare him a fatality until over a month after his death. 
His final estate settlement was given to the family in April 1918 for the amount of $41.98. This would no doubt be his pay owing remaining and not any final government payments. 
https://www.journalpioneer.com/news/canada/newfoundland-regiment-soldiers-remains-officially-identified-after-more-than-a-hundred-years-526181/
https://www.therooms.ca/sites/default/files/lambert_john_3026_0.pdf


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Dec 2020)

kkwd said:
			
		

> A curious point in the documents is on page 15 where vaccinations are recorded. It lists him as vaccinated on September 15th, a month after his death. But the entry is not initialed. They didn't even declare him a fatality until over a month after his death.



Vaccinated in 1916.  Casualty in 1917.


----------



## kkwd (1 Dec 2020)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Vaccinated in 1916.  Casualty in 1917.


Thanks, I misread that.


----------



## Kilted (29 Dec 2020)

His death was clearly the result of being vaccinated.


----------



## kkwd (29 Dec 2020)

Kilted said:


> His death was clearly the result of being vaccinated.


That reply is "so 2020" I hate this damn year.


----------

